# naar ik aanneem in navolging



## michaelhenchard100

Hier is de zin:
Liever noemde hij [Hubbeling] him [Spinoza] nu – *naar ik aanneem in navolging *van Gueroult [Franse Spinoza-geleerde] – een “panentheist”, vanuit het kennelijk verlangen Spinoza’s godsbegrip toch iets minder onverteerbaar te maken dan hij het zelf voordien had gevonden.

We hoeven ons van de inhoud en de vraag over Spinoza en zijn godsbegrip niets aan te trekken, maar ik begrijp niet wat het woord “naar” hier doet.

Zou het misschien "maar" zijn?

Kunnen jullie mij helpen?


----------



## Janpiet

_'naar ik aanneem' _betekent _'zoals ik meen te weten'.
_
De betekenis van de tussenzin is dus: ik meen te weten dat ook Gueroult hem eerder een 'panentheïst' noemde.


----------



## Peterdg

Hmm. Volgens mij is "naar ik aanneem" equivalent met "ik veronderstel/vermoed", dus dat wordt dan: "ik vermoed in navolging van Gueroult..."


----------



## AllegroModerato

De elektronische ANS zegt hierover het volgende:



*                            Voegwoord van modaliteit: naar *
 Het voegwoord                          _naar_ leidt bijwoordelijke bijzinnen van modaliteit in waarin de                          werkelijkheidswaarde van het in de rompzin uitgedrukte gerelateerd wordt                          aan iets anders (iemands mening, een bericht, enz.). Voorbeelden:                                                                            



                                  (1) _Naar_ wij vernemen, zal de benzineprijs binnenkort weer verhoogd                                   worden.                                  (2)                                  Je hebt toch niet de hele tijd op mij gewacht, _naar_ ik hoop?                                  (3)                                  Hij is _naar_ het schijnt weer helemaal de oude.


----------



## bibibiben

_Naar_ is hier inderdaad een voegwoord. De Engelse tegenhanger is _as: naar ik aanneem → as I presume/suppose. 

_In een ingelaste zin als deze zou ik in het Engels liever een bijwoord gebruiken: _[...] — presumably in imitation of Gueroult — [...]_


----------



## michaelhenchard100

Dank jullie wel allemaal. Dit is voor mij zeer gebruikelijk.


----------



## bibibiben

michaelhenchard100 said:


> Dank jullie wel allemaal. Dit is voor mij zeer gebruikelijk.


Maar vooral _bruikbaar_, hoop ik!


----------



## michaelhenchard100

bibibiben said:


> Maar vooral _bruikbaar_, hoop ik!


Bedankt!
Wat gebruikelijk is is dat is dergelijke fouten maak. Oi wee.


----------

